# Livery in Glasgow



## Heather D (4 September 2014)

Hi everyone

Looking to move horse through to Glasgow as daughter is currently having to drive 80 mile round trip to ride.  She is living on the South Side of Glasgow.  Looking for full livery, standard of care really important.  Indoor school would be a bonus, but well drained outdoor with a good surface a must.  Would prefer larger than the standard 20 x 40.  Does anyone have any recommendations?  

On my list to contact are Thornhill, WCF, Langton Lea, South Cathkin and Wardhouse.

Any help much appreciated as don't know the area at all! 

Thanks!


----------



## Caol Ila (6 September 2014)

The yard I'm at has a space available (I think it is still available anyway).  

The standard of care is fabulous and the surface of the outdoor is good throughout the winter, although it is only 20 x 40.  But during the summer, you can ride in a huge field and have access to a cross-country course.  

http://southburn.6te.net/

The Facebook page has more updated info and pics than the website: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Southburn-Livery/298910550127640


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 September 2014)

Gyrffeside?
http://gryffesidelivery.homestead.com/CFS.html


----------



## Chocy (15 September 2014)

Ingliston?

Few on your list I wouldn't recommend


----------



## Heather D (16 September 2014)

Hi Chocy.  My concern about Ingliston would be the noise level on party nights, haven't been there for a couple of years as they no longer run affiliated dressage.  What are your concerns about the yards on my list? PM if you prefer.

Thanks


----------



## Heather D (16 September 2014)

Thanks Caol Ila - does look like a lovely yard, however definitely need a larger school.


----------



## Caol Ila (19 September 2014)

Good luck.  Yards that have huge schools, aren't busy riding schools, and offer good full livery services are not an easy thing to come by.

A lot of yards, including Ingliston, have no or very minimal winter turnout.  If that's not a thing you're bothered with, I think options expand.


----------

